# How to create A WiFi zone at home ?



## amol48 (Jan 27, 2007)

Hi guys, I wanted to create a Wi-fi zone at my home. I live with my friends (3 of us) and each one of us has laptop. We were planning to go Broadband and get a wi-fi router so that we all could access the net simultaneously and that too wirefree. I wanted to know what are the things i need to buy for this and the expected cost for the same. Thanks in advance. I know you guys will help me


----------



## shankar_ganesh (Jan 27, 2007)

posted in the wrong section


----------



## csczero (Jan 27, 2007)

first get ur brain wired!! u posted in wrong section  !! Admin pls move the topic and grey matter free brother out of this section


----------



## amol48 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oops !! sorry guys.. actually i was surfing chit-chat section and technology section simultaneously and by mistakenly posted it in here.. SOrry !


----------



## ajaykumarmeher (Jan 29, 2007)

It Okie man it happens....


----------



## mehulved (Jan 29, 2007)

amol48 said:
			
		

> Oops !! sorry guys.. actually i was surfing chit-chat section and technology section simultaneously and by mistakenly posted it in here.. SOrry !


 Neither of them are right sections. Chit Chat section doesn't mean you dump anything there.


----------



## Pathik (Jan 29, 2007)

u need to connect ur router to a access point .. Then u need to hav wifi adapters or cards in ur pc to connect to the ap.


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 29, 2007)

Wat wud b the total cost of whole project?


----------



## amol48 (Jan 30, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> u need to connect ur router to a access point .. Then u need to hav wifi adapters or cards in ur pc to connect to the ap.


can u pls tell exactly in detail.. i didn get


----------



## a_medico (Jan 30, 2007)

Wireless adsl modem+router (access point) - Technically I might be wrong but its a single unit in which you plugin the phone wire having broadband. I have Netgear which costed me 7K Rs (6 mons back). Could be very less now. Works like a charm.

All the laptops are supposed to be wireless enabled. i.e centrino, core duo

Go for BSNL/MTNL broadband. The results are good as compared to other service providers.
__________
Total cost

Router(access point) - 5-7K

New Broadband connection - 2k initial fees (variable)

1k monthly - e.g Unlimited plan in bsnl dataone

If your laptops are not wirless enabled... then there are ways to convert it into one. I m not in a position to comment on it.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jan 31, 2007)

Jus get one BSNL 'Dataone' Broadband connection with 'type 2 Modem",Ur home will be sorrounded by 'Wi-Fi'!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2007)

Can't give U seggestion ABT hardware But for software use- 2HotSpot
*fileforum.betanews.com/detail/2hotspot/1137097819/1


----------



## aryayush (Feb 2, 2007)

dhan_shh said:
			
		

> Jus get one BSNL 'Dataone' Broadband connection with 'type 2 Modem",Ur home will be sorrounded by 'Wi-Fi'!!


Is that true? I mean, you don't need a base station if you use that modem?
Can someone verify this for me please?


----------



## ajayashish (Feb 2, 2007)

i am using BSNL TYPE 2 modem and using 2 laptops and a desktop PC with wifi and Lan support... so it can be done


----------

